# Riddle thread



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 7, 2019)

In this thread, we post riddles for each other! There's only one rule:

1. *Only one riddle can go at a time. Wait for the riddle to answered before you post another.
*
I'm going to start!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 7, 2019)

The more you take, the more you leave behind. What am I?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 11, 2019)

Trouble?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 12, 2019)

Nope. Want the answer?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 12, 2019)

If you wish, or you can give others a chance to answer.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 12, 2019)

Ok.


----------



## mrs.mystang89 (Sep 12, 2019)

Footprints


----------



## CrazyAboutAnimals (Mar 25, 2020)

Can i post one?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't see why not.  Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy now goes by Miss @cluckmecoop7, so she can weigh in.  (She never did tell us the answer to the riddle!)


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 27, 2020)

mrs.mystang89 said:


> Footprints



Yes!


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 27, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I don't see why not.  Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy now goes by Miss @cluckmecoop7, so she can weigh in.  (She never did tell us the answer to the riddle!)



Hiya! 

Thanks for clearing that up. Yes, @CrazyAboutAnimals, you may take a turn.


----------



## CrazyAboutAnimals (Mar 27, 2020)

Heres one: What word becomes shorter when you add two letters to it?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 27, 2020)

Short


----------



## CrazyAboutAnimals (Mar 30, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Short


Yep!


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Apr 5, 2020)

@Jesusfreak101 - you may take a turn.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 5, 2020)

I am tall when i am young and short when i am old what am i?


----------



## Grant (Apr 5, 2020)

Candle?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yup you got it @Grant


----------



## Grant (Apr 6, 2020)

Tuesday, Sam and Peter went to a restaurant to eat lunch. After eating lunch, they paid the bill. But Sam and Peter did not pay the bill, so who did?


----------



## Xerocles (Apr 6, 2020)

Grant said:


> Tuesday, Sam and Peter went to a restaurant to eat lunch. After eating lunch, they paid the bill. But Sam and Peter did not pay the bill, so who did?


Tuesday treated the trio to lunch?


----------



## Grant (Apr 6, 2020)

Correct, your up.


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Apr 18, 2020)

That was a funny one!


----------

